# Looking to buy a Wii with "Pole's Big Adventure", "Mojipittan", "Phalanx" "Phelios" and "Starblade".



## Nama (Mar 26, 2018)

Self-explanatory.  I'm looking to buy a Wii with these games bought from the eShop.  The first three are all WiiWare and the last two are arcade emulations off the VCS.  I'll even settle for the first 3 since they're WiiWare first and foremost.
I've wanted "Pole's Big Adventure" and the two others and see no luck in being able to buy them since I can't access the Japanese eShop now and it's only a matter of hours while Wii points can still be bought from there.


----------



## x65943 (Mar 26, 2018)

Nama said:


> Self-explanatory.  I'm looking to buy a Wii with these games bought from the eShop.  The first three are all WiiWare and the last two are arcade ports off the VCS.  I'll even settle for the first 3 since they're WiiWare first and foremost.
> I've wanted "Pole's Big Adventure" and the two others and see no luck in being able to buy them since I can't access the Japanese eShop now and it's only a matter of hours while Wii points can still be bought from there.


You can hack your wii and install the wads for these games. 

Do you need help doing this?


----------



## Nama (Mar 26, 2018)

x65943 said:


> You can hack your wii and install the wads for these games.
> 
> Do you need help doing this?



Yes I would appreciate this.  I have wanted to play "Pole's Big Adventure" for a while now


----------



## x65943 (Mar 26, 2018)

Nama said:


> Yes I would appreciate this.  I have wanted to play "Pole's Big Adventure" for a while now


This is kind of an old guide - but you can follow this to hack your wii.

Once you have the homebrew channel installed you need to find the .wad file for the games that you want and install them with a wad installer.

https://gbatemp.net/threads/modify-any-wii-4-3-below.171901/


----------



## Nama (Mar 26, 2018)

Yeah I did read there were some problems with the Pole's .wad.  I hope that has been fixed.


----------



## x65943 (Mar 26, 2018)

Nama said:


> Yeah I did read there were some problems with the Pole's .wad.  I hope that has been fixed.


Wait - did you already hack your wii and try to install the wad?


----------



## Nama (Mar 26, 2018)

No I saw an earlier thread pop up in a search saying it was an issue.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Mar 26, 2018)

x65943 said:


> This is kind of an old guide - but you can follow this to hack your wii.
> 
> Once you have the homebrew channel installed you need to find the .wad file for the games that you want and install them with a wad installer.
> 
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/modify-any-wii-4-3-below.171901/


I suggest ModMii instead, it's easier to follow a wizard guide.


----------



## TechDark (Mar 29, 2018)

There is a lot of digital copies out there online so you can just homebrew yours and download it.
I do not condone illegal downloading but it is an idea that you can


----------

